# Moneywort



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey I bought some moneywort today!

Here is a photo: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/InuGirlTeen/Aquarium/100_0418.jpg

I have never had this plant before but I have been given a lot of recommendations to try it in my 60. I was hoping that somebody could give me a little advice on how I can best deal with this sort of plant. Does the one in my photo look okay? 

You can see the bottoms... there are no roots. The woman at the store assured me that they will sprout out if I let it float in my tank a few days before attempting to plant it. Is this true? I would have waited to buy them but they were super cheap! Only $2.50 for a bundle!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If it is close enough to the pennywort in my tank then yes they will get roots if they are free floating. Mine have roots now and I am trying to figure out what to do next LOL. (I have like 2 that survived my ignorance, talk about a small bundle rofl).


----------

